# Louisiana Limits Time to Fill the freezer



## Captain Marty

Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]

If you like to fish and like to eat fish,now is the time to come to Sabine Lake to fill your freezer.

The redfish are biting and we are catching a few flounders.

Let's go fishing!!


----------



## Captain Marty

*Louisiana Limits Another Meat Haul*

Another meat haul today!!


----------



## Captain Marty

*Memorial Day Meat Haul*

Had a great day on Memorial Day. Limits of redfish and a 22 inch Flounder.


----------



## Captain Marty

*Flounder Fillets for Freezer*

It's time to fill the freezer with flounder fillets. The larger flounder are starting to move back into the bays.

Why go flounder gigging when you can go flounder fishing!!


----------



## Captain Marty

*Mixed Bag Today*

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

Flounder, reds and trout today,

Sabine received 10 inches of rain on Wednesday, but the flounder and redfish fishing is still great.

Send me a PM if interested in getting in on the action.


----------



## Captain Marty

*Another Meat Haul Today*

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

Enough said!!

Let's go fishing!!


----------



## Captain Marty

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

Trout catching at the Sabine jetties turned on this week.

If you need some fish for the freezer, now is the time.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Filling the freezer is a bad idea...Why not just keep what you want to eat for a few meals and simply let the rest of them go...I would bet that at least half of the fish that finds the freezer finds a trash bin


----------



## old 37

Boy, a Captain Marty post sure brings out the negativism doesn't it?


----------



## Blk Jck 224

older 37 said:


> Boy, a Captain Marty post sure brings out the negativism doesn't it?


No negativity whatsoever...You are just trying to bait others in seeing it that way...I was just commenting that killing all the fish you can just to fill a freezer might not be such a great idea from a conservation aspect


----------



## Momma's Worry

Blk Jck 224 said:


> No negativity whatsoever...You are just trying to bait others in seeing it that way...I was just commenting that killing all the fish you can just to fill a freezer might not be such a great idea from a conservation aspect


I believe the man says Louisiana Limits ....not TX

his clients go once or twice a year ....and hand over a lot of money 
for that service ....


----------



## Trouthappy

Some people have _no concept_ for conservation of marine resources. It doesn't even register. People fill their freezers, lose electricity, and then have to dump their fish in a landfill. Or the nearest canal. And we're supposed to wink and look the other way. Fishing guides should be educating the public about local fish populations, not filling freezers.


----------



## old 37

And the "Regulators" set limits so low that its not worth buying a license. There has to be a common sense solution as most of the fish you hook and release die !! After November, there will be many less guides in the Galveston Bay Complex.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Momma's Worry said:


> I believe the man says Louisiana Limits ....not TX
> 
> his clients go once or twice a year ....and hand over a lot of money
> for that service ....


So you are saying that based on what state you are in or how much $ you spend that it is OK to fill the freezer?...Just trying to understand your comment


----------



## Blk Jck 224

older 37 said:


> And the "Regulators" set limits so low that its not worth buying a license. There has to be a common sense solution as most of the fish you hook and release die !! After November, there will be many less guides in the Galveston Bay Complex.


I doubt that most of the fish that I release die...I don't use a net...I'm sure that some die from the stress of being fought and handled, but then nothing is wasted as it becomes consumption for other marine critters...So what happens come November?


----------



## 2catsfishin

What happens in November, Hopefully the Flounder run..


----------



## old 37

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I doubt that most of the fish that I release die...I don't use a net...I'm sure that some die from the stress of being fought and handled, but then nothing is wasted as it becomes consumption for other marine critters...So what happens come November?


Spec limits reduced ,I believe.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

2catsfishin said:


> What happens in November, Hopefully the Flounder run..


Yup...Glad that they are protecting them here in Texas when they are especially vunerable...The Lagasse & Prudhomme blackened redfish craze almost decimated the population before they got a handle on that...Possibly what he was referring to is that most guides will be duck hunting come November instead of fishing


----------



## Blk Jck 224

older 37 said:


> Spec limits reduced ,I believe.


That happens 9/1/2019...People will still hire guides...LOL...It will be easier for them to 'limit out' and post it all over social media


----------



## Momma's Worry

Blk Jck 224 said:


> So you are saying that based on what state you are in or how much $ you spend that it is OK to fill the freezer?...Just trying to understand your comment


YES...after paying a highly skilled LA guide $600 I would expect him/her to put me on an LA limit of fish ...what you see in those one time photos is not a freezer fill ...with 2 chiefs in the family we eat ours ...never wasted a one ....as of late I have been buying my fish 50lbs(whole,$1-$3 lb) at a time from the comm's....what about filling the freezer that way?...same dead fish and way cheaper too.....


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Momma's Worry said:


> YES...after paying a highly skilled LA guide $600 I would expect him/her to put me on an LA limit of fish ...what you see in those one time photos is not a freezer fill ...with 2 chiefs in the family we eat ours ...never wasted a one ....as of late I have been buying my fish 50lbs(whole,$1-$3 lb) at a time from the comm's....what about filling the freezer that way?...same dead fish and way cheaper too.....


You are awesome like that...These days I pretty much run my life with ZERO expectations...Seldom do I find myself disappointed...Congratulations on having two chiefs in the family...I don't think I have any Native American blood in my family...Although I do remember hearing some stories as a child about my Grandfather running around with a few squaws from the Slapaho Nation!


----------



## Momma's Worry

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You are awesome like that...These days I pretty much run my life with ZERO expectations...Seldom do I find myself disappointed...Congratulations on having two chiefs in the family...I don't think I have any Native American blood in my family...Although I do remember hearing some stories as a child about my Grandfather running around with a few squaws from the Slapaho Nation!


Oop's ...LOL
*Chief vs. Cheif - What's the difference?*

*Main Difference*

The main difference between Chief and Cheif is that the *Chief is a a leader or ruler of a people or clan* and *Cheif has no English definition. It is generally misspelled.*


----------



## fishinguy

Nice catch looks like your on the fish.


----------



## c hook

*limits*

if you have a problem with limits, don't blame the fisherman, blame the state for letting guides run multiple trips a day using croaker. and also not regulating the number of guides on a bay system. and not bothering to protect fish when mother nature stacks them in one spot, fish in a barrel. i could go on and on. that's my gripe. it's the equivalent of walking past a dollar to pick up a penny. it won't happen, but if croaker were outlawed, our fishery would go gangbusters. it doesn't take a rocket scientist (even tho i was one for 10 years) to figure out that there is indeed a finite number of trout. you can't have 3 gazillion guides in 3 gallons of water, and not expect negative results. so now we, the average Joe fisherman, has to suffer the five fish consequences. i may just kill my ten for picture purposes only, then throw them back. really doesn't matter, nobody really gives a dame. :texasflag


----------



## Momma's Worry

c hook said:


> if you have a problem with limits, don't blame the fisherman, blame the state for letting guides run multiple trips a day using croaker. and also not regulating the number of guides on a bay system. and not bothering to protect fish when mother nature stacks them in one spot, fish in a barrel. i could go on and on. that's my gripe. it's the equivalent of walking past a dollar to pick up a penny. it won't happen, but if croaker were outlawed, our fishery would go gangbusters. it doesn't take a rocket scientist (even tho i was one for 10 years) to figure out that there is indeed a finite number of trout. you can't have 3 gazillion guides in 3 gallons of water, and not expect negative results. so now we, the average Joe fisherman, has to suffer the five fish consequences. i may just kill my ten for picture purposes only, then throw them back. really doesn't matter, nobody really gives a dame. :texasflag


with the the coming 5 fish limit on spotted weakfish,through mis-management,Joe troutcatcher will simply resort to high grading...as a larger is caught the smaller goes over the side ...dead
unreasonable government makes us do it.....


----------



## rancher

I have fished numerous times with Capt. Marty. He runs a first class business and great guy. I am looking now to fishing again with him and fill my freezer. I have been with other guides who do nothing but take you boat riding and expect you to pay full price. With Capt. Marty YOU CATCH FISH. Sounds like a lot are jealous that Capt Marty is truly the fish whisper. If you want fish, book Capt. Marty. :cheers:


----------



## BretE

Momma's Worry said:


> with the the coming 5 fish limit on spotted weakfish,through mis-management,Joe troutcatcher will simply resort to high grading...as a larger is caught the smaller goes over the side ...dead
> unreasonable government makes us do it.....


Would you really do that?


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Momma's Worry said:


> with the the coming 5 fish limit on spotted weakfish,through mis-management,Joe troutcatcher will simply resort to high grading...as a larger is caught the smaller goes over the side ...dead
> unreasonable government makes us do it.....


Hmmm...I choose not to be part of this 'us' you are referring to...I question the moral fiber of a man who would condone this type of behavior...Besides, the 15.5" trout are the best eaters anyhow


----------



## jetbuilt

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Hmmm...I choose not to be part of this 'us' you are referring to...I question the moral fiber of a man who would condone this type of behavior...Besides, the 15.5" trout are the best eaters anyhow


From the tone and content of most of your posts, I can tell that neither you nor I nor most other "sportsman" would act in such a manner. To purposely kill an animal just to discard it after catching a larger animal is childish at best.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Momma's Worry

high grading is done a lot ...ever been on a party boat? ..as in two fish Snapper Wars ...

and will get worse as bag limits shrink......


----------



## Sgrem

Never seen or permitted high grading in my presence.


----------



## BretE

Momma's Worry said:


> high grading is done a lot ...ever been on a party boat? ..as in two fish Snapper Wars ...
> 
> and will get worse as bag limits shrink......


Iâ€™ll take that as a yes.....


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Momma's Worry said:


> high grading is done a lot ...ever been on a party boat? ..as in two fish Snapper Wars ...
> 
> and will get worse as bag limits shrink......


Video this behavior and let your Children play it for show and tell at school...I'm sure they are proud and want to impress their friends


----------



## old 37

I think if people are honest , High Grading goes on an awful lot . The whole point in this conversation to me is : Guides will have to lower prices or go out of business as the average "Joe" is not going to pay what amounts to $40 or 50 a lb for saltwater fish just for the experience.


----------



## [email protected]

Lower their prices or go out of business?

Well, we heard the same thing on the Lower Coast in 2007 and again on the Middle Coast in 2014 and it never happened. In fact, what occurred was the exact opposite. Fisheries rebounded and more people than ever jammed boat launches and parking areas. Lodging/fishing guide operations expanded to meet the demand and new guides sprang from the bushes.

Now I certainly get the whole Louisiana liberal limits thing that complicates management of border waters, but Louisiana has its own set of management puzzles to solve as their trout fishery continues a sharply declining trend of six or seven years. LDWF describes it as over-fished and over-fishing is continuing. The handwriting is on the wall...fifteen trout at twelve inches minimum length will soon fade into the sunset in southwest Louisiana. 

I'm not saying they will mirror Texas trout regulations but big changes are coming. When this happens everything will seek a new normal, fish will become larger and more plentiful on average, fishermen will be happy after they get over the shock, and guides will continue taking anglers fishing.


----------



## Sgrem

EJ is spot on....as usual....


----------



## old 37

[email protected] said:


> Lower their prices or go out of business?
> 
> Well, we heard the same thing on the Lower Coast in 2007 and again on the Middle Coast in 2014 and it never happened. In fact, what occurred was the exact opposite. Fisheries rebounded and more people than ever jammed boat launches and parking areas. Lodging/fishing guide operations expanded to meet the demand and new guides sprang from the bushes.
> 
> Now I certainly get the whole Louisiana liberal limits thing that complicates management of border waters, but Louisiana has its own set of management puzzles to solve as their trout fishery continues a sharply declining trend of six or seven years. LDWF describes it as over-fished and over-fishing is continuing. The handwriting is on the wall...fifteen trout at twelve inches minimum length will soon fade into the sunset in southwest Louisiana.
> 
> I'm not saying they will mirror Texas trout regulations but big changes are coming. When this happens everything will seek a new normal, fish will become larger and more plentiful on average, fishermen will be happy after they get over the shock, and guides will continue taking anglers fishing.


You forgot to mention that the "over fishing" is by Texans fishing out of state . Wonder Why that is ?


----------



## fishinguy

Isn't there a whole section called "Conservation Crossfire/Fisheries Issues" to discuss what you think the regulations should be?

Why is all this chatter added to this fishing report? Yall want to talk about your own personal limits or what you think this state and states you don't live in should do, why not take it all down there? All this **** is what ruined the reports previously. Jr game wardens and people who think we should all only be allowed to catch as many fish as they "feel" we should. When seeing people filling the freezer hurts your feelings you should start a new threat in your safe place.

Glad to hear Marty is catching some fish, I might have to take a trip that way and check it out for myself.


----------



## Trouthappy

Texans are tired of offensive, big kill fish photos, often caught only 100 yards or more from Texas waters. Louisiana needs to stop this nonsense, the 1970s are over.


----------



## fishinguy

Trouthappy said:


> Texans are tired of offensive, big kill fish photos, often caught only 100 yards or more from Texas waters. Louisiana needs to stop this nonsense, the 1970s are over.


Here is a link to a more appropriate place to discuss your feelings about fish pictures.
https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=104


----------



## Blk Jck 224

fishinguy said:


> Here is a link to a more appropriate place to discuss your feelings about fish pictures.
> https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=104


So are you a wanna be junior moderator, or did God shoot you a text asking you to take over while He was on vacation?


----------



## old 37

Trouthappy said:


> Texans are tired of offensive, big kill fish photos, often caught only 100 yards or more from Texas waters. Louisiana needs to stop this nonsense, the 1970s are over.


Why ? It's their state and they are getting an awful lot of Texas money. Sabine and Calcasuie are the only 15 per day limit, rest of state is 25. Read up on the rules, they may be making these"obscene" catches IN TEXAS WATERS.


----------



## SeaOx 230C

I think Capt. Marty is based in Texas not LA. I may be mistaken but I believe that while Capt. Marty is licensed to guide in LA, he is actually based in Texas. The question I would ask is are those fish caught in LA and the pictures at cleaning table taken in LA?

I pretty sure that the rules don't allow for a LA limit to be taken or landed in Texas waters.

Edit: Yep I just found this on the TPWD web site. Seems that you can fish either side with either license. The catch is you have to abide by the rules of the State of Texas if you land the fish in the State of Texas. You can catch em in LA but when you cross back into Texas waters they have to be Texas legal. So I guess if you want to keep a LA limit you would need a LA license and land the fish in LA.

Am interpreting that correctly?

*Texas-Louisiana *
*Residents* of either state, who are properly licensed in their state (or are exempt because of age), or persons who hold valid non-resident fishing licenses issued by either state may fish in any portion of the lakes and rivers forming a common boundary between Louisiana and Texas inland from a line across Sabine Pass between Texas Point and Louisiana Point. Fish landed in Texas must adhere to the Texas bag and length limits.


----------



## old 37

The simplest explanation is the limits and sizes caught in say Sabine is determined by which state you launch in.


----------



## Captain Marty

*Transportation fish in Texas*



SeaOx 230C said:


> I think Capt. Marty is based in Texas not LA. I may be mistaken but I believe that while Capt. Marty is licensed to guide in LA, he is actually based in Texas. The question I would ask is are those fish caught in LA and the pictures at cleaning table taken in LA?
> 
> I pretty sure that the rules don't allow for a LA limit to be taken or landed in Texas waters.
> 
> Edit: Yep I just found this on the TPWD web site. Seems that you can fish either side with either license. The catch is you have to abide by the rules of the State of Texas if you land the fish in the State of Texas. You can catch em in LA but when you cross back into Texas waters they have to be Texas legal. So I guess if you want to keep a LA limit you would need a LA license and land the fish in LA.
> 
> Am interpreting that correctly?
> 
> *Texas-Louisiana *
> *Residents* of either state, who are properly licensed in their state (or are exempt because of age), or persons who hold valid non-resident fishing licenses issued by either state may fish in any portion of the lakes and rivers forming a common boundary between Louisiana and Texas inland from a line across Sabine Pass between Texas Point and Louisiana Point. Fish landed in Texas must adhere to the Texas bag and length limits.


https://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/...rules-regulations/general-fishing-regulations

It is unlawful to import a wildlife or aquatic resource into this state or possess a resource taken outside this state unless:

the person possesses a valid hunting, fishing, or other applicable license, endorsement, tag, permit, or document for the state or country in which the resource was legally taken; and

a person produces, upon request of a game warden, a valid driverâ€™s license or personal identification certificate.

This statement is a little confusing, but it is legal to possess fish in Texas from outside the state.


----------



## SeaOx 230C

Captain Marty said:


> https://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/...rules-regulations/general-fishing-regulations
> 
> It is unlawful to import a wildlife or aquatic resource into this state or possess a resource taken outside this state unless:
> 
> the person possesses a valid hunting, *fishing*, *or other applicable license*, endorsement, tag, permit, or document *for the state or country in which the resource was legally taken;* and
> 
> a person produces, upon request of a game warden, a valid driverâ€™s license or personal identification certificate.
> 
> This statement is a little confusing, but it is legal to possess fish in Texas from outside the state.


Ok Thanks just trying to figure out how a TX fisherman catches and keeps a LA limit.

SO if I understand what you quoted and what I found yesterday in the TPWD book you can launch in TX and fish anywhere in Sabine Lake. However while in TX waters and/or if you return to TX via TX waters you must be in compliance with TX law regardless of where in the Lake you caught the fish correct?

And to keep a LA limit and bring it back to TX, you must launch from, hook and land your LA legal catch in LA. You can only have a LA limit and/or size in your possession while actually in LA waters. And based on what you quoted you must also have a LA fishing license.

This is something I have thought about doing as I am just as close to Sabine Lake as I am East Bay. And my closest bay Trinity is a fresh water lake these days.

But I think I will pass as it is not quite like some make it seem. To legally catch and keep LA limits one must launch and catch them in LA and have a valid LA fishing license. You cant cross over catch a LA limit then cross back by water.

I can see where a person that hasn't looked hard at this could quickly get themselves in trouble. This is way too complicated to make it worth it to me.


----------



## Trouthappy

Weren't all those pictures taken in Texas? There are no fish cleaning
tables on the Louisiana side, only marsh and one boat ramp.


----------



## Captain Marty

SeaOx 230C said:


> Ok Thanks just trying to figure out how a TX fisherman catches and keeps a LA limit.
> 
> I'm NOT a TX fisherman, I'm a Louisiana Guide!


----------



## Sgrem

.....living in Texas with a Houston number. 

Helping to perpetuate a conservation issue when the rest of the Gulf and the Premium Texas guides have gone to a more conservation approach to educate anglers.

The meat haul pics are 70's and 80's mentality. 

I educate my customers to keep what they will eat this week and release the rest. It is better for the fishery and for fishing.

This TX/LA debate will come to a head. Guess which way it is gonna swing.... because it makes sense to stop the poor practices shown. Filling the freezer makes your fish nasty. 

I know for me i dont want to eat fish from a freezer. Perfect way to ruin your excellent eats..... keep what you will eat this week. Release the rest.


----------



## Captain Marty

Trouthappy said:


> Weren't all those pictures taken in Texas? There are no fish cleaning
> tables on the Louisiana side, only marsh and one boat ramp.


You are right for once. But if you read and understand English, the TPWL regulations reads:

It is unlawful to import a wildlife or aquatic resource into this state or possess a resource taken outside this state unless:

the person possesses a valid hunting, fishing, or other applicable license, endorsement, tag, permit, or document for the state or country in which the resource was legally taken; and

a person produces, upon request of a game warden, a valid driverâ€™s license or personal identification certificate.

To simplify this regulation for you and take the double negatives out:

It is *lawful* (substituted for *unlawful*) to import a wildlife or aquatic resource (fish) into this state (Texas)or posses a resource taken outside this state (Texas)* if* (substituted for *unless*):

a person possesses a valid fishing license from the state (Louisiana) in which the resource was legally taken; and

a person produces, upon request of a game warden, a valid driverâ€™s license or personal identification certificate.

Therefore, it is legal to bring Louisiana resources back into Texas. As long has everyone has a valid fishing license for Louisiana. That includes the following:

o Louisiana Annual Fishing License
o Louisiana Day Fishing License
o 3 Day CHAR NR/RS License (if fishing with a Guide)
o A Texas Senior Fishing or Combo License (if over 65)

I hope this clears up this issue!!

P.S. There are two boat ramps on Sabine Lake in Louisiana. Causeway and Deep Bayou (Johnson Bayou).


----------



## SeaOx 230C

Captain Marty said:


> You are right for once. But if you read and understand English, the TPWL regulations reads:
> 
> It is unlawful to import a wildlife or aquatic resource into this state or possess a resource taken outside this state unless:
> 
> the person possesses a valid hunting, fishing, or other applicable license, endorsement, tag, permit, or document for the state or country in which the resource was legally taken; and
> 
> a person produces, upon request of a game warden, a valid driverâ€™s license or personal identification certificate.
> 
> To simplify this regulation for you and take the double negatives out:
> 
> It is *lawful* (substituted for *unlawful*) to import a wildlife or aquatic resource (fish) into this state (Texas)or posses a resource taken outside this state (Texas)* if* (substituted for *unless*):
> 
> a person possesses a valid fishing license from the state (Louisiana) in which the resource was legally taken; and
> 
> a person produces, upon request of a game warden, a valid driverâ€™s license or personal identification certificate.
> 
> Therefore, it is legal to bring Louisiana resources back into Texas. As long has everyone has a valid fishing license for Louisiana. That includes the following:
> 
> o Louisiana Annual Fishing License
> o Louisiana Day Fishing License
> o 3 Day CHAR NR/RS License (if fishing with a Guide)
> o A Texas Senior Fishing or Combo License (if over 65)
> 
> I hope this clears up this issue!!
> 
> P.S. There are two boat ramps on Sabine Lake in Louisiana. Causeway and Deep Bayou (Johnson Bayou).


Ok Cool so here it is in nut shell for a TX angler to *LEGALLY TAKE *a LA limit and *RETURN *to TX:

1. All angler must have a valid LA fishing License.
2. Angler must launch from LA and return to LA by water then drive back to TX.
3. All fish that are not incompliance with TX law must be caught in LA waters and cannot be legally transported into TX waters.

That sure seems like a lot of hoops to jump thru for a couple extra fish of a smaller size. I think I'll pass on LA limits trip and just add some croaker, sand trout sheep head etc.. to the box if I need a bit more fish.


----------



## SeaOx 230C

Captain Marty said:


> SeaOx 230C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Thanks just trying to figure out how a TX fisherman catches and keeps a LA limit.
> 
> I'm NOT a TX fisherman, I'm a Louisiana Guide!
> 
> 
> 
> I was not only talking about you. I was talking about the anglers you and other guides take out. And of course the rest of us Joe's that might think about doing this.
> 
> Your posts make it seem like a person can just hop on Sabine Lake and keep LA limits and that just ain't so. It's not quite that simple.
Click to expand...


----------



## old 37

The difference in Texas and La limits are one hell of a lot more than a few undersized fish, but if you want keep believing it, go ahead.


----------



## Captain Marty

SeaOx 230C said:


> Ok Cool so here it is in nut shell for a TX angler to *LEGALLY TAKE *a LA limit and *RETURN *to TX:
> 
> 1. All angler must have a valid LA fishing License.
> 2. Angler must launch from LA and return to LA by water then drive back to TX.
> 3. All fish that are not incompliance with TX law must be caught in LA waters and cannot be legally transported into TX waters.
> 
> That sure seems like a lot of hoops to jump thru for a couple extra fish of a smaller size. I think I'll pass on LA limits trip and just add some croaker, sand trout sheep head etc.. to the box if I need a bit more fish.


Here's the difference between Texas Flounder Limits and Louisiana Flounder Limits in November!!

Hope you stay in Texas!!


----------



## Jaysand247

SeaOx 230C said:


> Captain Marty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was not only talking about you. I was talking about the anglers you and other guides take out. And of course the rest of us Joe's that might think about doing this.
> 
> Your posts make it seem like a person can just hop on Sabine Lake and keep LA limits and that just ain't so. It's not quite that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> Quoted wrong person..
Click to expand...


----------



## Bocephus

On a slow day these threads sure are entertaining. :biggrin:


----------



## Jaysand247

Sea ox it's as easy as driving across a bridge and launching your boat. I live on sabine lake and only buy a la license..


----------



## fishinguy

sgrem said:


> The meat haul pics are 70's and 80's mentality.


You look pretty happy with a stringer of dead fish.


----------



## fishinguy

sgrem said:


> the Premium Texas guides have gone to a more conservation approach to educate anglers.


I guess you were educating the kids in this one.


----------



## Sgrem

Yep. The first pic was from Warriors Weekend in POC area which i volunteer for every year. You can actually see the orange shirt between my cooler and console as one of the warriors is hiding so i can get a picture of my new boat at the time. This IED weapons clearance team was taking fish back to Fort Bragg for a multiple family fish fry for their entire unit. They even made the Fort Bragg paper for the same reason. Those trout and gaftop etc were all cooked and eaten the very next day. There are i think 17 trout there? Cant remember. But not even a four man 5 trout per person limit for POC area. We caught about 20 more trout over 22" that were all released....as i educated them on conservation and releasing the bigger trout for spawning. And for a next day fish fry the gaftop eat better than trout. Notice all smaller trout.

The kids were with 4 families all staying on the beach for vacation. That pile of sand trout was all eaten the same day a few hours later for lunch. There are no speckled trout in that picture as all the specks we caught were released. In fact their are no game fish at all in that picture. I educated them that for a same day fish fry sand trout were great eats. They released 20 or so specks only keeping sand trout which were plentiful for their fish fry. Great kids. They learned a lot.

Glad you pointed that out. Great examples of conservation and educational opportunities. Not one of those fish found its way into the freezer. I encourage all of my groups to keep only what you will eat this week and freeze none of it.


----------



## fishinguy

Trouthappy said:


> Texans are tired of offensive, big kill fish photos, often caught only 100 yards or more from Texas waters. Louisiana needs to stop this nonsense, the 1970s are over.


Are you saying you don't ever keep the limit of fish you caught or take a picture with a limit of fish?

I agree everyone needs to abide by the rules but I don't see any reason to bash a legal catch.


----------



## fishinguy

sgrem said:


> Yep. The first pic was from Warriors Weekend. You can actually see the orange shirt between my cooler and console as one of the warriors is hiding so i can get a picture of my new boat at the time. This IED weapons clearance team was taking fish back to Fort Bragg for a multiple family fish fry. Those trout and gaftop etc were all cooked and eaten the very next day. There are i think 17 trout there? Cant remember. But not even a four man 5 trout per person limit for POC area. We caught about 20 more trout over 22" that were all released....as i educated them on conservation and releasing the bigger trout for spawning. And for a next day fish fry the gaftop eat better than trout.
> 
> The kids were with 4 families on the beach. That pile of sand trout was all eaten the same day for lunch. There are no speckled trout in that picture as all the specks we caught were released. I educated them that for a same day fish fry sand trout were great eats. They released 20 or so specks only keeping sand trout which were plentiful for their fish fry.
> 
> Glad you pointed that out. Great examples of conservation and educational opportunities. Not one of those fish found its way into the freezer.


Great job putting people on fish. I like seeing everyone happy with their catch.

Maybe I just don't understand why it's ok for one person to keep and retain their limit and then bash someone else saying they have the wrong mentality for retaining and taking photos with theirs. IMO as long as your staying within the law it's all good.


----------



## Momma's Worry

Capt Marty ...hope you Keep up the quality expert Louisiana Guide Services ......I may one day hire you to teach me something new and maybe get to "fill my freezer" while we are at it ......


----------



## Sgrem

fishinguy said:


> Great job putting people on fish. I like seeing everyone happy with their catch.
> 
> Maybe I just don't understand why it's ok for one person to keep and retain their limit and then bash someone else saying they have the wrong mentality for retaining and taking photos with theirs. IMO as long as your staying within the law it's all good.


While the rest of the Gulf States are going to tighter regs there is a point of pain with the shared waters of our neighbor. The tighter regs are in response to more pressure on the fishery. Most smart guides i know have taken a more conservation minded approach and started the "Just Keep Five" movement years ago which we are now seeing statewide with other gulf states mimicking to save their own fishery.

The "Fill the Freezer" approach got us to this point.


----------



## Sgrem

Look im quite sure the majority of my customers end up with fish in their freezer. We catch too many for that not to be the case.... im not pretending that doesnt happen.

But i am learning from some of the better coastal fisherman that as a practice that is bad business to encourage filling the freezer and to have your customer base have that mentality. It is bad for fishing and bad for the fishery. It is a bad practice that has required tighter regulations in response. And undeniably a bad idea if you have a passion for our coastal waters. 

When you have access to a grocery store would you rather buy fresh? Or buy with the intent to freeze for later?

Then there is argument oh well they only come once a year. I get that. That is sad. Fish more often. They are not paying for a guided trip for meat....thats absurd. We all.know it is way cheaper to go to the store and BUY FRESH! Right? This is the education and conservation discussion had on the boat when plenty of meat starts to get on the ice.....

Legal limits are changing to protect a resource. Anglers (recreational and commercial) can change too....so the regs wont have to. It is your resource. Manage it. It starts at the end of YOUR line.


----------



## SeaOx 230C

For the record and to clarify my posts:


I have zero issue with catching and keeping a legal limit of any species of fish. In fact I'm all for it and do it myself when I need to stock up my supply. I generally try and keep around five or six packages sized for two people in the freezer.


My point was it was made to seem like you just go to Sabine Lake and you can keep a LA limit of fish. And that is not quite how it works. You cannot have LA size and bag limits in your possession while in TX waters. You must purchase a LA fishing license to participate in this, you must launch from and return to LA by boat.


Now don't get me wrong I am sure no one else on here is catching any of those LA size and/or bag limit fish in Texas waters or transporting across TX waters. I just wanted to figure out how this is legally done.


Now that I am certain of how it is done I don't want no part in it. Too fine a line for me to walk. I could see a discussion with a GW on if I am sitting in LA waters or TX waters and I don't even want to have that discussion even if I am right. If I want some extra fish to stock the freezer I'll just stick with some croaker, gaff tops etc.. to round out the box.


----------



## 2catsfishin

Bocephus said:


> On a slow day these threads sure are entertaining. :biggrin:


I think everybody needs a Participation trophy,


----------



## fishinguy

sgrem said:


> Look im quite sure the majority of my customers end up with fish in their freezer. We catch too many for that not to be the case.... im not pretending that doesnt happen.
> 
> But i am learning from some of the better coastal fisherman that as a practice that is bad business to encourage filling the freezer and to have your customer base have that mentality. It is bad for fishing and bad for the fishery. It is a bad practice that has required tighter regulations in response. And undeniably a bad idea if you have a passion for our coastal waters.
> 
> When you have access to a grocery store would you rather buy fresh? Or buy with the intent to freeze for later?
> 
> Then there is argument oh well they only come once a year. I get that. That is sad. Fish more often. They are not paying for a guided trip for meat....thats absurd. We all.know it is way cheaper to go to the store and BUY FRESH! Right? This is the education and conservation discussion had on the boat when plenty of meat starts to get on the ice.....
> 
> Legal limits are changing to protect a resource. Anglers (recreational and commercial) can change too....so the regs wont have to. It is your resource. Manage it. It starts at the end of YOUR line.


My point was mainly that you told him he taking photos with a 70's mentality yet there are several examples where you are taking the same type of pictures with your clients. Personally I have no issue with taking a picture of a days catch so long as you follow the law and aren't wasting the resources. I like seeing fish pictures, reports and people proud of their catch.

I can't remember the last time I bought fish. I freeze quite a bit myself because I generally only fish during summer but I eat fish all year long. I do a few big fish frys in the fall and spring too. I freeze some in water and some in vacuum packaging. Frozen in water is the best way for longer term storage. I vacuum pack what I plan to eat sooner.

Just like I shoot a couple deer during season to freeze and eat deer meat all year. I also buy half a cow once a year and keep that in the freezer as well. I eat it all, I can't remember the last time anything went bad.


----------



## Its Catchy

I have no problem with someone stocking up their freezer as long as they eat what they harvest and it is not wasted.

I think Texas has always erred on the side of caution when it comes to our limits and fish populations.


----------



## RedXCross

Classic, [email protected], Captain obvious


----------



## Blk Jck 224

RedXCross said:


> Classic, [email protected], Captain obvious


.


----------



## fishinguy




----------



## Captain Marty

Trouthappy said:


> Texans are tired of offensive, big kill fish photos, often caught only 100 yards or more from Texas waters. Louisiana needs to stop this nonsense, the 1970s are over.


Here's a solution to this issue. JUST DON"T LOOK AT ANY OF MY THREADS!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Captain Marty said:


> Here's a solution to this issue. JUST DON"T LOOK AT ANY OF MY THREADS!!


What??? You are a celebrity around here now!!! I PM'ed the mods to think about starting a forum just for you...What should they call it??? Capt. Marty's dead fish Pics???


----------



## c hook

*thk u*



Captain Marty said:


> Here's a solution to this issue. JUST DON"T LOOK AT ANY OF MY THREADS!!


couldn't agree with you more. good job. i think they know you make them look like the no fish yennies they are, and can't handle the heat. like they say can't handle the heat get out of the kitchen. and i don't understand why they don't troll Castaway lodge, run n gun and those guys. Marty you have one boat, you are a hell of a fisherman, and doing it youself. these guys have a dozen to twenty boats running daily, killing for the freezer???? nice work cpt., i think i'll come see you and learn a little. :texasflag


----------



## old 37

Blk Jck 224 said:


> What??? You are a celebrity around here now!!! I PM'ed the mods to think about starting a forum just for you...What should they call it??? Capt. Marty's dead fish Pics???


You probably wish you had some pictures of your own. The solution is to go with Captain Marty and learn how to catch them.


----------



## Captain Marty

*Captain Marty's Dead Fish Pictures*



Blk Jck 224 said:


> What??? You are a celebrity around here now!!! I PM'ed the mods to think about starting a forum just for you...What should they call it??? Capt. Marty's dead fish Pics???


Great ideal, here it is!!

https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/album.php?albumid=3208


----------



## FREON

Great pics Capt.


----------



## Momma's Worry

older 37 said:


> You probably wish you had some pictures of your own. The solution is to go with Captain Marty and learn how to catch them.


X's 2........Capt Marty is a real guide..... all others pale when it comes to putting well paying clients on the fish instead of just paying for the so-called "fishing experience" and a couple take homes for dinner.......


----------



## c hook

*chainsaw masacre*



Captain Marty said:


> Great ideal, here it is!!
> 
> https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/album.php?albumid=3208


Marty I'm renaming your boat, hope you don't mind. :cheers::texasflag


----------



## c hook

*????*



sgrem said:


> While the rest of the Gulf States are going to tighter regs there is a point of pain with the shared waters of our neighbor. The tighter regs are in response to more pressure on the fishery. Most smart guides i know have taken a more conservation minded approach and started the "Just Keep Five" movement years ago which we are now seeing statewide with other gulf states mimicking to save their own fishery.
> 
> The "Fill the Freezer" approach got us to this point.


Sgerm, you are missing the point. TP&W is the problem, not Cpt Marty working his arse off to pay the bills. sgerm direct your energy at the cause, not the effects, of no action. a prime example is the fresh water fish pile up, and no temp restraints on fishermen. and in my humble opinion it is the croaker guides systematically destroying the fishery. and there is no limit to the number of guides on the bay. i'm a east galvetraz fisherman, and i refuse to fish it this summer(will not step foot into it), for the sheer number of guides there, disgusting. it's like a whaler extravaganza. i'm now fishing water i've never, or seldom fished. i'm so disgusted with it i can't think straight. but thanks to TP&W, it is what it is. and now a 5 fish limit. i might just kill every fish i catch and throw them back for the h$#@ of it. who know i might get into the gill-net business, TP&W doesn't care. :texasflag


----------



## lwgbully

c hook said:


> couldn't agree with you more. good job. i think they know you make them look like the no fish yennies they are, and can't handle the heat. like they say can't handle the heat get out of the kitchen. and i don't understand why they don't troll Castaway lodge, run n gun and those guys. Marty you have one boat, you are a hell of a fisherman, and doing it youself. these guys have a dozen to twenty boats running daily, killing for the freezer???? nice work cpt., i think i'll come see you and learn a little. :texasflag


Careful gents the snowflake culture has dawned Columbia gear and aquaflage buffs and is bound and determined to dictate how you share your saltwater experience.

Although I appreciate conservation I hardly believe one man guiding customers to legal harvest is worthy of criticism.


----------



## 2catsfishin

Nice pics, Cpt Marty, 

Keep up the good work,


----------



## c hook

*lmao*



lwgbully said:


> Careful gents the snowflake culture has dawned Columbia gear and aquaflage buffs and is bound and determined to dictate how you share your saltwater experience.
> 
> Although I appreciate conservation I hardly believe one man guiding customers to legal harvest is worthy of criticism.


wait a minute I wear that gear, and I don't think I'm a snowflake. but I do declare Cpt Marty and Trump both innocent. let's keep doing what we are doing, in both departments. see you soon Cptn :walkingsm:texasflag


----------



## lwgbully

:cheers:


c hook said:


> wait a minute I wear that gear, and I don't think I'm a snowflake. but I do declare Cpt Marty and Trump both innocent. let's keep doing what we are doing, in both departments. see you soon Cptn :walkingsm:texasflag


----------



## SeaOx 230C

I think it's getting to be that more and more folks don't truly like to fish, catch fish, and eat fish. I think as the instant gratification it's all about the Trophy mentality has grown the people that just love to fish, catch fish and eat fish have been marginalized.

I have seen a ton of posts on this forum from those that think not only should croaker be outlawed but all bait users are inferior fisherman. And don't even get a croaker thread started. All the time some one around here is telling other they are wrong for how they fish, what they kept, what they did with what they kept and on and on.

I see the all to frequent post stating that freezing fish is wrong or they taste like **** and on and on..... Hooey!!!!! The vast majority of fish served in restaurants have been frozen. Properly handled and frozen fish is just fine to eat even after months of being frozen.Then add in the fact that while I am sure some do waste frozen fish and game you do not have any idea what goes on in everybody's house. Just because Joe might waste a bag or two does not mean Bob does. And Bob should not be restricted because Joe is waste full.

It is none of any one here's business if a private fisherman keeps a *legal limit* of fish once a year twice a year or everyday. Now when it comes to guides I think is a little bit different in that they are making a living off the People's fish not "their" fish. I don't think a person fishing with a guide should be under any different rules than everybody else.

I do think it may be time to limit the number of Guides in the biz.

For any one concerned with the population of trout do you personally seek other species to ease the pressure on the trout or do you just complain?

How many people on these forums still like to go fishing and if the trout ain't biting will try and find some croaker, sand trout or God forbid gaff top to catch?

If you are the type that if you can't get on the trout or reds you call it a "slow day" and go home. If you are the type that on those days will not try and catch something else instead you may need to ask yourself this question:

Do I really like being outdoors fishing and hunting? Why am I really out here chasing a certain fish a certain way to the point I think those do it different are doing it wrong?

Face it most Hunters and fishers no longer do so because they truly love being outside hunting and fishing and really enjoy eating what they catch and kill. Most folks are looking for instant gratification and/or the "trophy" all the while lessening what a "trophy" truly is.


----------



## MayaWilson

Filling the freezer is a bad idea...Why not just keep what you want to eat for a few meals and simply let the rest of them go...I would bet that at least half of the fish that finds the freezer finds a trash bin


----------



## Momma's Worry

MayaWilson said:


> Filling the freezer is a bad idea...Why not just keep what you want to eat for a few meals and simply let the rest of them go...I would bet that at least half of the fish that finds the freezer finds a trash bin


well then the same goes for ducks, geese,dove, deer etc.....


----------



## phishtales

about 7 months too late to the party.


----------



## Captain Marty

MayaWilson said:


> Filling the freezer is a bad idea...Why not just keep what you want to eat for a few meals and simply let the rest of them go...I would bet that at least half of the fish that finds the freezer finds a trash bin


Blk Jck 224;23750421]Filling the freezer is a bad idea...Why not just keep what you want to eat for a few meals and simply let the rest of them go...I would bet that at least half of the fish that finds the freezer finds a trash bin

I think this idiot is reincarnated Blk Jck 224.


----------

